# ENF.to Enbridge Fund Holdings



## Butters (Apr 20, 2012)

They announced a small increase to their monthly dividend.
They crossed the 6% yield

The stock is slightly down the past few months, anyone eyeing this one?

we all know what happened a couple of weeks ago when BPF saw a 6% increase right after it hit 6% yield

Your thoughts?


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Great company, 6% yield and likely to see 3-5% increases per year in the long run. They certainly had room to increase it by more than 3% if they chose so the future looks good. Not super cheap (P/E 15) nor expensive although I don't know if its going to drop below the $20 level of 2011 again.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I initiated small position just before dividend increase...probably would buy more with new RRSP contribution later this year


----------



## blin10 (Jun 27, 2011)

i like how they're paying less then what they earn... might be a good entry point


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

I let some of these go as part of my funds for the car purchase but I do feel they are reasonable value so tempted to buy some back with a bit of margin rather than wait.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I added another ENF shares recently just below $23 and plan to add more with this year RRSP contribution....it's very reasonable values with yield 6%, P/E below 15 and P/B =1, also I like that tey every year increase dividends


----------



## AltaRed (Jun 8, 2009)

The downward drift in price may be related to ENF entering a period of uncertainty with respect to the re-contracting of Alliance's shippping capacity in late 2015 http://web.tmxmoney.com/article.php?newsid=61395203&qm_symbol=ENF and changes in dense phase specifications, and longer term NGL/Nat Gas spreads. Will producers continue to send liquids rich gas down the system? Or will they pay for extraction back in Alberta with outfits like AltaGas and sell their liquids to the premium diluent market serving the oil sands? If they decide to extract in Alberta, they would then be better off transporting lean gas down the TRP mainline system which is under capacity. It would be interesting to have a better feel of how ENF's Open Season is going.


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

If you already own ENB, why ENF?

I must say, I do like the yield play though ~ 5.9%.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

My Own Advisor said:


> If you already own ENB, why ENF?
> 
> I must say, I do like the yield play though ~ 5.9%.


Except yield... ENF P/E 15. ENB more than 40, Payout ENB 120%, ENF 80


----------



## My Own Advisor (Sep 24, 2012)

Fair points.


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

I would take ENB at a lower valuation, but as of today definitely ENF.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

I also like that all lat 6 Q ENF has surplus at least 15% for earnings


----------

